# Ghost Advice



## Alejandro Grau (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, I'll be going to purchase the things I need for my Ghosts but I wanted to ask you guys what you recommend and what is a "must have" with these guys.

Thank you in advance,

Alejandro


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Excellent question Alejandro! I want to know too.

I am new also and want to order some ghosts as well.

Do you know where you will order from?


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 25, 2011)

They are not demanding, and if you give them enough food, a little warmth, an ocassional misting, they are good to go.


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 25, 2011)

If Rebecca does not answer the call for your Ghostie order, please let me know and I can give you the names of two or three others to try. Try to get L-2/L-3s if possible. Not L-1s at all.

Rich


----------



## Alejandro Grau (Jul 25, 2011)

fleurdejoo said:


> Excellent question Alejandro! I want to know too.
> 
> I am new also and want to order some ghosts as well.
> 
> Do you know where you will order from?


I ordered from mantisplace.com. I got 3 of them and they should be here tomorrow. I'll be keeping them in a 12x12x18 zoo-med glass terrarium.

What are specific temperatures and humidity levels for these guys?


----------



## Ryan.M (Jul 25, 2011)

Alejandro Grau said:


> What are specific temperatures and humidity levels for these guys?


Keep the temps above ~22 C and the humidity around 60-80%.

They will go longer between molts (live longer) if you keep them around 20-24 C since it will slow down thier metabolism


----------



## Alejandro Grau (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryan.M said:


> Keep the temps above ~22 C and the humidity around 60-80%.
> 
> They will go longer between molts (live longer) if you keep them around 20-24 C since it will slow down thier metabolism


Thank you for the response Ryan.

Any preferred method on how to keep up the temperatures? I have basking lights for my chameleons, so I can use low wattage bulbs if its ok. Also, how long should the mistings be, a few seconds? How much of the enclosure should be filled with things (percentage wise)?


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 26, 2011)

These guys are pretty hardy. The basking lamp should be fine, just don't let it get TOO hot (100f is probably pushing it). And good ventilation.

Humidity is debatable, but shedding can be an issue if it stays below 30%. So 50-80% is a good range (most suggests 60-80%).

The more things to grip and climb the better (for THEM), but less is better for YOU (you want to see them, right?). And if it's too complex, they'll have trouble finding prey.

Also, as you're setting up the vines or whatnot in your enclosure, ask your self if you want to give them a color scheme that they CAN blend into, or one that allows YOU to spot THEM more quickly. I prefer to see them, so pick colors that make them stand out.

Good luck!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 26, 2011)

Mine did fine at room temp. All you really need is an enclosure of some kind, something in the bottom to hold moisture (wood chips are my fave) and something for them to climb on. (I use sticks wrapped with fake ivey.)


----------



## Ryan.M (Jul 26, 2011)

Alejandro Grau said:


> Thank you for the response Ryan.
> 
> Any preferred method on how to keep up the temperatures? I have basking lights for my chameleons, so I can use low wattage bulbs if its ok. Also, how long should the mistings be, a few seconds? How much of the enclosure should be filled with things (percentage wise)?


Hi Alejandro,

Room temperature should be OK, but I like to give them the option to climb to a basking light if they need to. The basking lamp only increases the temperature of the entire set up by a couple of degrees (it's 26W I believe). I think mine sits at ~25 C during the day, and down to room temperature at night. The basking lamp seems to make them a bit more active too (they hang out around it on the top of them cage, taunting each other  ).

And for the mistings I bought a pump mister from exo terra that lays out a continuous mist of water. It seems to disturb them a lot less during spraying compared to a regular squirt bottle sprayer. I usually spray in the morning and give the bark on the bottom a really good mist, and go over some of the branches and leaves they're hanging out on. That should get you around 80% humidity. The humidity will go down quite a bit throughout the day (especially if you're using a zoo-med or exo terra terrarium like you said), but it should rise again at night as the temperature cools.

Good luck!


----------



## Alejandro Grau (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you Ryan. I think I should be able to control humidity pretty well as this is vey important in chameleons and I have plenty of practice with them. I am so excited to get the little ghosts


----------

